

Real Clear Technology Aggregates Mainstream Media Coverage of Technology Issues - skmurphy
http://www.realcleartechnology.com/

======
skmurphy
HN is extremely useful for early information and expert insight on technology.
I find this site useful to understand mainstream perception of the impact of
technology innovation and related issues.

